# Choc Pali?



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

He is cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Foal sheds are usually a dark shed. It is really hard to judge what shade of palomino he will be as an adult, but I am going to guess that he will be much closer to a golden colour than a chocolate.


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jewelsb said:


> He is cute!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Foal sheds are usually a dark shed. It is really hard to judge what shade of palomino he will be as an adult, but I am going to guess that he will be much closer to a golden colour than a chocolate.


Thanks! His color has been a bit of a suprise with his parents colorings. She has always had painted babies.


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Would the light spots on his back be dappling?


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

awww what a cutie!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

No idea, I'm not a color expert.

Looks like he banged his leg up though. Hope he heals fast!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Give him some time to mature, he might yet show enough white to get a regular color registration. I have a filly who qualified at birth just by the white on the side of her face in the qualifying zone but had a couple of teensy white spots elsewhere. Now that she's 6 months, those spots have grown with her and are much more prominent. Your little guy might qualify by his face white as well, he's got a fair amount in the qualifying area on his right side.


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Give him some time to mature, he might yet show enough white to get a regular color registration. I have a filly who qualified at birth just by the white on the side of her face in the qualifying zone but had a couple of teensy white spots elsewhere. Now that she's 6 months, those spots have grown with her and are much more prominent. Your little guy might qualify by his face white as well, he's got a fair amount in the qualifying area on his right side.


Thanks! The breeder said we shouldn't have a problem registering him pinto being that both his parents are. 

His dam has Arabian in her....just a FYI


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> No idea, I'm not a color expert.
> 
> Looks like he banged his leg up though. Hope he heals fast!


His leg is fine....he will not stay out of the berries. LOL


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

chukka said:


> awww what a cutie!


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

My mare gets dark like that at certain times of the year, she is just a pally -but a sooty one. I had her gene tested for the Silver gene (chocolate apparently) and it was not in her. Just a palomino  he's very cute though!


----------



## Elliemay2 (Aug 31, 2012)

kstinson said:


> My mare gets dark like that at certain times of the year, she is just a pally -but a sooty one. I had her gene tested for the Silver gene (chocolate apparently) and it was not in her. Just a palomino  he's very cute though!


Thank you, Sable is very pretty!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The silver gene does not affect red based horses, which palominos are, and is thought to be linked in any way to the sooty gene. It does not cause a palomino to be chocolate, and horses carrying the silver gene that are referred as chocolate palominos are not actually palominos but are black based horses with the silver gene. Rocky Mountain Horses are the ones most likely to miscall a horse a "chocolate palomino."


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I was close anyways lol. My mare does not carry the silver gene and is there fore just a palomino. I wasn't sure when I got her because oftentimes the black based horses carrying the silver gene have the black hairs in the mane and tail and my mare has them throughout her tail and mane. Any thoughts on that? I've been trying to find out as much as i can on genetics since i bred her


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

He's adorable. Pinto registries are one of those odd things. I believe the current rule is you need a non-face body marking six inches in diameter or larger to register him. I have no idea if there are palomino color registries. I had a Palomino foal once that went through every color under the sun, including black, before he settled on golden. Be patient and enjoy the color changes!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> The silver gene does not affect red based horses, which palominos are, and is thought to be linked in any way to the sooty gene. It does not cause a palomino to be chocolate, and horses carrying the silver gene that are referred as chocolate palominos are not actually palominos but are black based horses with the silver gene. Rocky Mountain Horses are the ones most likely to miscall a horse a "chocolate palomino."


Lordy was typing to fast this morning. It should read "and is not thought to be linked"


----------

